# Versus... Tomb Kings



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,


Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Tomb Kings (suggested by Mutants_ho!). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Tomb Kings, how do you combat these shambling undead magic fiends? Apart from army wide Undead meaning they are universally ItP and cause Fear, they can have a powerful shooting phase with cheap archers that always hit on 5s and the fearsome Screaming Skull Catapult. They can bring powerful combat units in the form of Ushabti and Tomb Scorpions, but perhaps potentially most dangerous is their magic phase. Incantations give greater flexibility to the magic phase and are autocast like bound items, so a magic heavy TK army is not to be sniffed at!

How do you plan when facing Tomb Kings?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Aim for the Liche Priests, shoot down the big 'uns (Ushabti, Bone Giants etc.) from afar and you should be O.K (Remember, they will try to dominate the *magic* phase, so take a good magical defense (and of course offence).

If none of the above work, become a Dwarf.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Just like against VC its very important to destroy units completly against TKs. Just like their blooddrinking counterparts they will rebuild the unit you spent a while decimating. Focus fire!

Harrass Lich Priests just like MidnightSun wrote. There are probably 2 or 3 in a normal army. If you have things that can suicide-charge a unit with a Lich in it go for it, the reward is almost always worth the cost. Even more so if the Lich is the Hierophant of the army, killing him will make the army crumble, just like when the general in a VC army dies:clapping:

Prepare to be dominated in the magic-phase. All TK magic works roughly like boundspells so they cant fail casting them, and almost all the Characters in the army can cast atleast one of them. Scrolls aint gonna help in the long run against TK. More DD will tho, and if you can get +X on your dispelrolls it might very well be worth that against TK. They produce quite many 1/2 PD spells each turn:gamer2:
Try to think ahead when the TK starts casting his spells, you will most likely be forced to let a spell or 2 go through, try to make that the least harmfull

Try to include some fast element in your army, heavy cav or similar. Thanks to predictable magic a TK army will have quite a sweet time against armies they outmanouvre. If you can stop the right spells and have something that can charge back youre in the game. Also remember that Undeads only can "Hold" as a charge reaction unlike mortals that can flee:wink:

Fear/terror-causing units and units that are ItP are naturally alot better against TK then average units. Just like VC quite a few of the TK units rely on Fear-outnumbering to break opponents, thats hard if you ignore fear:wink:

Also dont be devastated if the first time against TKs goes to hell. Its an unusual army with an unusual playstyle and a unique magic system. Practise makes perfect herek:


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

-Dispel the correct incantations. Ignore spells that make their archers shoot more and ignore movement spells that aren't going to result in charges, unless they are up to something particularly nasty.

-Kill the heirophant or threaten him in such a way as to limit where he can move. He's the worst part of the spell chain, but if he's not in range of the important combats the TK player is at a disadvantage.

-Charge them with Knights


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

From a game the other day, Tomb King chariot heavy armies can be devastating but if you can bring plenty of spearmen or better still something that dishes out S7+ hits you wont have as much trouble. 

A High Elf noble on a great eagle with the star lance (S7 hits and a flying mount) can cause absolute chaos in any battle with lots of chariots. This goes for all high movement, high strength options really.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

if there is a river down the middle of the board, do not deploy half you dwarfs on one side and the other half on the other side. learn which incantations are good and bad. and if your lord is S8 do not challenge the chariot champion. destroy the CoS as soon as possible.

all of these i failed.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Powerful units are our true bane, getting to an experienced players heirophant is hard.

High strength units (sauris warriors, chaos etc) are nearly impossible for us to kill, cavalry are tough, but counterable by tomb guard, ushabti etc.

Strong magical defence makes a really really hard game for TK, if we don't dominate the magic we lose usually.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Movement, and Heavy Armour I find to be the greatest bane of the Undead, in general, although the Khemrians more so, due to their lack of Monsters (they have... 3?), which is their only anti armour potential. 

Together, as with most Knights, although Blood and Black Knights, Chaos Knights, and to some extent Tougher units like Trolls, and Dragon Ogres are tough for standard units to beat.


----------

